# installation de latex ?

## takezo

voila,

j'aimerais installer latex sur ma gentoo , mais un emerge -p latex ne me donne rien comme résultats !

et un emerge -s latex, ne me donne que des utilitaires pour latex !

quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?

----------

## groutchopok

essayes un emerge tetex

 latex a besoin d'une base tetex pour fonctionner  je crois non?

enfin faut voir.

----------

## DuF

latex n'est pas un programme, mais un ensemble de macros, par contre il existe des logiciels comme lyx qui est un frontend pour latex :

 *Quote:*   

> localdomain root # emerge -s lyx  
> 
> Searching...   
> 
> [ Results for search key : lyx ]
> ...

 

----------

## takezo

oui, mais ca m'arrangerait bien de les avoir ces marcros  :Smile:  (et en mode ligne de commande si possible  :Smile: )

----------

## DuF

as-tu vérifié que tu ne l'avais pas déjà sur ton système ?

tu peux faire par exemple : locate latex ?

----------

## Vinsss

Il te faut une "distribution LaTeX" : 

Celle-ci contiendra les programmes pour compiler tes documents LaTex : latex, pdflatex, tex, ... ainsi que un bon paquet de macros (les macros standard en tous cas) et de la doc !

Tetex convient très bien...(et je pense que c'est la seule présente dans portage) 

emerge tetex

ensuite libre à toi d'utiliser un éditeur "latex" ( Si tu es sous kde je te recommande Kyle qui est présent dans l'arbe portage )Last edited by Vinsss on Fri Mar 07, 2003 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## takezo

donc, en fait, dès que j'installe tetex, il me mets latex avec c'est bien ca ?

----------

## Vinsss

Oui :

Bonne compil  :Smile: 

----------

## takezo

merci , ca marche effecivement  :Smile: 

maintenant, ou est-ce que je trouve xdvi ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ERICB

 *takezo wrote:*   

> merci , ca marche effecivement 
> 
> maintenant, ou est-ce que je trouve xdvi ? 

 

Il est inclu dans tetex, tout comme dvips et ps2pdf.

----------

## takezo

c'est ce que je pensais aussi, mais quand je fais which xdvi ou find / -name xdvi ou encore whereis xdvi, il ne trouve rien !

de meme pour ps2pdf

par contre, dvips lui est bien installé !

----------

## ERICB

Pourtant moi tout est installé....il met xdvi dans /usr/bin.

ps2pdf vient peut-être avec postscript....

----------

## DuF

```
localdomain x-foot # qpkg -f /usr/bin/xdvi

app-text/tetex *

```

Voilà ce que j'ai ![/code]

----------

## takezo

bon, j'ai été faire un tour dans mon make.conf pour voir , et j'ai viré le -X , j'ai re-emergé tetex et la ca marche

donc, aperemment, il faut X pour avoir xdvi  :Shocked: 

c'est pas génial ca ! (vu que ici c'etait sur mon serveur, par chance j'avais emerge fluxbox pour essayer juste avant  :Very Happy: )

enfin bref, merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## takezo

bon, ben autant pour moi, je viens de me rendre compte de ma connerie  :Smile: 

allez savoir pourquoi, j'etais persuadé que c'etait xdvi qui etait responsable de la conversion .dvi -> .ps

 :Embarassed: 

----------

